# Administrator approval problem in windows 10



## thsakib (Aug 11, 2015)

I have no rights to install or uninstall any programme cause my Microsoft account is no longer an administrator account in my laptop.Previously I signed in with my Microsoft account as an administrator & I also had an local account.Now both of my accounts have become local accounts.I can't even go to any settings.I tried to fix it from control panel>user accounts.But here all the options need administrator's approval.Every way I tried this messege is showed.

This messeage says-to continue type an administrator password,and then click yes.

But the "yes" box is invalied.

I can't even go to command promt.

How can I solve it?

In case needed: my laptop is Hp probook 430g1.


----------

